
Bees trained by scientists can teach each other new skills - john_mac
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/5/13171714/bee-trained-skills-teach-other-bees
======
gerbilly
This is known as observational learning.[1]

I.e learning behaviours by observing another animal be rewarded or punished
for a behaviour.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observational_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observational_learning)

------
veddox
Quite interesting to see this being done with bees, but the statement "The
study [...] shows how animals may be able to able to pass on skills in a way
we previously thought was largely exclusive to humans" is very misleading.
Observational learning has been observed in many other animals before, humans
aren't particularly special at all in that respect.

